# Scenes from "Dark Blue World"



## v2 (Oct 28, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkHTQKWrdj0_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbcFsUtqRpM_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgcim5EtPxM_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRDHo03y2eo_


----------



## evangilder (Oct 28, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool video. When was this released?


----------



## ccheese (Oct 28, 2007)

That was pretty good..... Especially the last "reel".... landing to pick up a
fallen comrade.... Good Show !

Charles


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 28, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Cool video. When was this released?



2001 I think, the same time as Pearl Harbour. I love the train strafing scene, that's cool!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 28, 2007)

Great flick - would love to see the whole thing!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 28, 2007)

I have been looking for it here. Some places have it special order. I have been watching the imported section at several stores for it. I will probably have to order it.


----------



## seesul (Oct 29, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Cool video. When was this released?



2001


----------



## seesul (Oct 29, 2007)

evangilder said:


> I have been looking for it here. Some places have it special order. I have been watching the imported section at several stores for it. I will probably have to order it.




Evangilder,

I could maybe get a copy for you. There´s no English version, only with English tittles


----------



## v2 (Oct 29, 2007)

Movie (DVD) costs in Poland about 10 $...


----------



## evangilder (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll have to find it for my NTSC TV, so it may be a bit trickier finding it from a local source for you guys. I did see that Borders could order it.


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 30, 2007)

I got a copy, but it's only in Italian with lots of Czech and some English thrown in there. Does anyone know of a translated script I could download? I don't mind the non-English parts of the movie as long as I can go back and read the script. From what I've seen the movie looks really good.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 30, 2007)

I bought an English subtitle one on ebay.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 30, 2007)

Is this one of the only movies with a B-24 bomber?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 30, 2007)

B-24? The one scene is a B-25.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 31, 2007)

That looks really good, I've got to get me a copy!


----------

